# com jeitinho



## sorollexiste

o que significa?

"a data de inscrição já passou, mas com jeitinho você ainda consegue entrar."

obrigado.


----------



## okporip

Difícil de explicar... Há até livro escrito sobre o assunto. Uma boa introdução pode ser o verbete da wikipédia.


----------



## willy2008

Tener *jeitinho,*es lo que por aquí diriamos ser entrador, comprador, simpático ,que consigue lo que quiere solo con una sonrrisa o un gesto.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Um exemplo de jeitinho: uma pessoa diz que consegue colocar um elefante dentro de uma gaiola de passarinho.

- Mas como? perguntam vários.

- Com jeitinho, responde o gozador.


----------



## englishmania

"a data de inscrição já passou, mas com jeitinho você ainda consegue entrar."

Se pedir muito/com delicadeza e se alguém/um funcionário for simpático e o ajudar, talvez consiga entrar.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por acá decimos "con escuela", pero no creo que se use en otros países. 

Saludos.


----------



## Carfer

Uma pergunta para os amigos portugueses: alguém sufraga inteiramente a caracterização de _'jeitinho_' descrita no verbete da wikipédia cujo link o okporip juntou? O nosso '_jeitinho_' não é um pouco diferente, mais ao jeito do que o post da englishmania deixa transparecer, e menos próximo do '_desenrascanço_' e da _'chico-espertice' _que o texto da wikipédia, particularmente no tópico 'Características', me sugere?


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Uma pergunta para os amigos portugueses: alguém sufraga inteiramente a caracterização de _'jeitinho_' descrita no verbete da wikipédia cujo link o okporip juntou? O nosso '_jeitinho_' não é um pouco diferente, mais ao jeito do que o post da englishmania deixa transparecer, e menos próximo do '_desenrascanço_' e da _'chico-espertice' _que o texto da wikipédia, particularmente no tópico 'Características', me sugere?


Carfer, até eu concordo em parte com você. O nosso '_jeitinho_' nem sempre tende à trapaça. Ousaria dizer que há uma certa diferença entre '_dar um jeitinho_' e '_com jeitinho_', sendo este quase sempre mais parecido com o que sugere englishmania. Só não digo que seja exatamente assim com a dúvida do post inicial, já que "data de inscrição passada" indica uma possível manobra fora da "lei".


----------



## okporip

Audierunt said:


> Ousaria dizer que há uma certa diferença entre '_dar um jeitinho_' e '_com jeitinho_', sendo este quase sempre mais parecido com o que sugere englishmania.


Concordo.



> Só não digo que seja exatamente assim com a dúvida do post inicial, já  que "data de inscrição passada" indica uma possivel manobra fora da  "lei".


Foi isso que me remeteu diretamente ao famoso "dar um jeitinho". Mas a cautela levantada por Carfer e por você me parece plenamente válida. Com um pouco mais de contexto, talvez desse para decidir entre os dois sentidos.


----------



## pelus

Lendo as opiniões ao redor da voz   ' jeitinho '   é que eu venho a pensar na pessoa que vai deixar entrar , embora que já fique fora da da data de inscrição .

No espanhol da Argentina podería ser : 
La fecha de inscripción ya pasó , pero si le caés bien , aún podrías entrar .

[ Advertência : 


- espanhol da Argentina :  le caés bien '
- español : le caes bien ) ]

Supõe * :*

" le caés bien al recepcionista/encargado  de las inscripciones"
" le caés en gracia al recepcionista/encargado  de las inscripciones "

Cita original :
"a data de inscrição já passou, mas com jeitinho você ainda consegue entrar."

_María del Carmen ( Pelus )_


----------



## Carfer

Quando se trata de '_trapaça' (_habitualmente não muito grave) nós dizemos '_fazer um jeito/jeitinho a alguém'. 'Dar um jeito' _também pode significar o mesmo, mas o sentido mais corrente, ao que me parece, é o de _'remediar'_ algo que não estava a funcionar ou a correr bem. _'Dar um jeito' _é encontrar forma de melhorar um pouco a situação, não necessariamente de a solucionar completamente. '_Com jeitinho' _é mais no sentido de suavemente, delicadamente, sem provocar ondas ou ofender abertamente alguém.


----------



## zema

Audierunt said:


> Carfer, até eu concordo em parte com você. O nosso '_jeitinho_' nem sempre tende à trapaça. Ousaria dizer que há uma certa diferença entre '_dar um jeitinho_' e '_com jeitinho_', sendo este quase sempre mais parecido com o que sugere englishmania. Só não digo que seja exatamente assim com a dúvida do post inicial, já que "data de inscrição passada" indica uma possível manobra fora da "lei".





okporip said:


> Foi isso que me remeteu diretamente ao famoso "dar um jeitinho". Mas a  cautela levantada por Carfer e por você me parece plenamente válida. Com  um pouco mais de contexto, talvez desse para decidir entre os dois  sentidos.



 En ambos casos serían difíciles de traducir; un intento bien coloquial (y argentino, por eso voseo):

  en el sentido de _com jeitinho_:     ….si se lo pedís bien tal vez....
  en el sentido de _dar um jeito_:     ...si le buscás la vuelta tal vez...


----------



## sorollexiste

então ficaria assim:
"la fecha de inscripción ya acabó, pero "con un poco de mano izquierda" puedes entrar aún"
??


----------



## zema

La respuesta es mejor que te la dé un nativo; a falta de mayor contexto, tal vez ayude precisar si quien habla es brasileño.  
  No sé bien cómo se entiende “con un poco de mano izquierda” en España,  si suena como nuestro “por izquierda” me parece excesivo, aún si se  tratara del famoso jeitinho brasilero.

  El artículo de Wikipedia me parece muy bueno, pero le quitaría esta  parte que tiende a confundir las cosas (no creo que el jeitinho pueda  explicarse comparándolo con coima, mordida, soborno):


> Em seu livro também demonstra que o jeitinho não é um  "privilégio" brasileiro, encontrando-se nas mais variadas culturas. No  México é "la mordida", no Peru "la salida", na Argentina "coima", nos  Estados Unidos (até lá tem o jeitinho) é "pay off", na Itália é  "bustarella". Todo esse vocabulário mundial se refere à suborno,  proprina, corrupção, que é utilizado nestes países no lugar de  "jeitinho".


  Y subrayaría ésta, donde aparecen _dar um jeito_ y _com jeitinho_


> No entanto, a especificidade do jeitinho é priorizar a  afetividade em algumas circunstâncias, apesar da norma. O jeitinho não é  conseqüência de um “atraso” por não sermos indivíduos imparciais. Ele  envolve uma outra visão de homem e organização humana. Só damos um  jeitinho para quem sabe pedir com um jeito: com humildade, simpatia,  urgência diante de uma imprevisibilidade. Diante de um jeito superior ou  arrogante não damos um jeitinho, invocamos a lei. Portanto, ele revela  um critério ético e uma axiologia sobre um modo de ser no mundo: este  modo de ser aceita a participação da imprevisibilidade, da fragilidade,  da afetividade e da invenção dentro das organizações.


  Quizás, si no se logra precisar bien el sentido, podría traducirse con algo ambiguo:

  La fecha ya pasó, pero _si lo sabes pedir/si sabes cómo pedirlo_ tal vez puedas entrar aún...

_Si lo sabes pedir_ en el sentido de pidiéndolo de buen modo,  explicándote y logrando la simpatía de quien te escucha; pero también  con algo de picardía: si sabes con quién te conviene hablar, si conoces a  alguien que pueda interceder a tu favor…


----------



## sorollexiste

zema said:


> La respuesta es mejor que te la dé un nativo; a falta de mayor contexto, tal vez ayude precisar si quien habla es brasileño.
> No sé bien cómo se entiende “con un poco de mano izquierda” en España, si suena como nuestro “por izquierda” me parece excesivo, aún si se tratara del famoso jeitinho brasilero.
> 
> El artículo de Wikipedia me parece muy bueno, pero le quitaría esta parte que tiende a confundir las cosas (no creo que el jeitinho pueda explicarse comparándolo con coima, mordida, soborno):
> Y subrayaría ésta, donde aparecen _dar um jeito_ y _com jeitinho_
> Quizás, si no se logra precisar bien el sentido, podría traducirse con algo ambiguo:
> 
> La fecha ya pasó, pero _si lo sabes pedir/si sabes cómo pedirlo_ tal vez puedas entrar aún...
> 
> _Si lo sabes pedir_ en el sentido de pidiéndolo de buen modo, explicándote y logrando la simpatía de quien te escucha; pero también con algo de picardía: si sabes con quién te conviene hablar, si conoces a alguien que pueda interceder a tu favor…


 
No espanhol da Espanha, "saber como pedirlo" é a mesma coisa que "pedir algo con un poco de mano izquierda".

Mas obrigado, gostei muito da tua aclaração: sobretodo com respeito a wikipedia

valeu!


----------



## zema

sorollexiste said:


> No espanhol da Espanha, "saber como pedirlo" é a mesma coisa que "pedir algo con un poco de mano izquierda".


Estuve viendo posts de otros foros que explican la expresión "_con mano izquierda_" porque por aquí no recordaba haberla oído nunca; ahora percibo que no tiene nada que ver con nuestro "por izquierda". 

Me parece una excelente opción para este caso!


----------



## mambo2me

Mesmo que seja um pouco tarde eis aqui aqui a minha opinião: em espanhol da Colombia o termo equivalente para "com jeito" seria "con maña". Não sei o quanto essa expressão seja popular em outros países fora da Colombia, mas o significado refere-se à capacidade de conseguir algo a traves do uso de uma habilidade especial e sutil ou a traves de meios habilidosos, jeitosos ou manhosos.


----------



## sorollexiste

"con maña" também é utilizado cá na Espanha. Fazer uma coisa com "maña" é fazer algo com um pouco de "mano izquierda", com habilidade "con gracia", "con simpatía y un poco de cara". Normalmente "maña" está mais ligado a HABILIDADE e "mano izquierda" está ligado a habilidade e ser simpático como pra conseguir uma coisa de outra pessoa.

BOM NATAL A TODOS!!!


----------

